# فيرس جديد



## ++menooo++ (6 يونيو 2006)

هنالك أشخاص يقومون بإرسال شاشة توقف أو حافظة شاشة *SCREEN SAVER
بها ضفادع بإسم **Budweiser Frogs

إذا قمت بتحميل هذه الشاشة في جهازك فسيقوم بتدمير القرص الصلب..
لا تقم بتحميلها تحت أي ظرف أو ضغط..
هذا يعتبر فيروس جديد.. والكثيرون لايعرفون عنه شيء.
قم بإبلاغ أصدقائك بأسرع وقت ممكن
وهو فيروس خطير جد ولا يوجد له مكافحة حالياً

**=============================

كن حذرا فهناك فايروس ظهر حديثا يقوم بمسح الدرايف سي

فإذا وصلتك رسالة تحمل هذا العنوان

"Economic Slow Down in US "

فعليك حذف الرسالة فورا.. أما إذا فتحتها فسيقول لك

"Your system will restart now. do you! want to continue"

وحتى إذا اخترت " لا" فسيقوم باغلاق جهازك ولن تستطيع تشغيله مره اخرى

حاول ارسال هذا التحذير لأكبر عدد ممكن

ونشره على اكبر نطاق ممكن

حتى يتجنبوا أخطار هذا الفايروس 
============================

يوجد فيروس جديد أكتشف حديثا و عمله هو حذف جميع محتويات القرص الصلب اذا وصلك ايميل بعنوان

"Osama Vs Bush",

أحذفه فورا , عند فتحه سوف يسألك السؤال التالي

**will this war affect the world economy?".

هل سوف تؤثر هذه الحرب على إقتصاد العالم ؟

و يوجد عدة أزره اذا ضغطت على أحدها سوف يتم ايقاف النظام عندك و لن تستطيع تشغيله مره أخرى .و قد سبب هذا الفيروس عدة مشاكل في أمريكا و الهند و بعض مناطق العالم

الله يحمينا واياكم*​منقول​​صلو من اجل ضعفى​


----------



## blackguitar (6 يونيو 2006)

*يارب احفظنا *

*ميرسى يا مينو*

*شد حيلك فالمذاكرة وربنا يباركك*


----------



## ++menooo++ (6 يونيو 2006)

*شكرا يا بولا على مرورك و على كلامك الجميل*


----------



## Michael (7 يونيو 2006)

شكرا مينو على الخبر

وربنا يوفقك فى امتحاناتك

شد حيلك


----------

